# 06 Winter packages from Tirerack!



## Alex @ Tire Rack (May 3, 2005)

Deep snow. Icy intersections. Advanced technology.
Perfect weather for tires!

Change your tires with the seasons. With winter tires mounted on their own wheels, you can install a seasonal Tire & Wheel Package yourself. When the weather changes, you're ready. When the seasons change again, your summer package goes back on. With it comes performance optimized for the season.
You can see what Tirerack has to offer based on your year make and modle
There are so many specifics based on wheel clearance its best to look up each car.
Here's an overview of the "hot" winter tires for 06.
Bridgestone LM25 
Bridgestone Revo 1 
Bridgestone DMZ3 *  
Continental TS810 
Dunlop 3D 
Michelin Pilot Alpin PA2 
Michelin Lattitude Alpin HP *
Pirelli Winter 240 Sottozero 
Pirelli Scorpion Ice & Snow * 
* = denotes SUV/ truck tires
Preferred Packages are available for other VW's as well. Or, you can build your own by selecting from the various tire and wheel (both steel and alloy) options that we have. 

Read more about or build your own Winter Tire & Wheel Package here 

Call me direct to place your order
Alex



_Modified by Alex @ Tire Rack at 9:34 AM 10-5-2006_


----------



## clklop1 (Jul 20, 2003)

*Re: 06 Winter packages from Tirerack! (Alex @ Tire Rack)*

why no 16" steelies for an '03 GLI?


----------



## Alex @ Tire Rack (May 3, 2005)

*Re: 06 Winter packages from Tirerack! (clklop1)*

We've got 15's for the GLI in steel - $44 ea.
Call me to order
Alex


----------



## dubswede (May 21, 2006)

*Re: 06 Winter packages from Tirerack! (Alex @ Tire Rack)*

I am looking for 14" steelies, and my co-worker is looking for 15" of the same. website says you are out of both wheels. We both plan to order WS-50s, but don't want alloys. let me know.
Thanks.


----------



## Alex @ Tire Rack (May 3, 2005)

*Re: 06 Winter packages from Tirerack! (dubswede)*

Dubswede
Email me with both year make and modles and we can check out if any are available.
Alex


----------



## groverone (Feb 27, 2002)

*Re: 06 Winter packages from Tirerack! (Alex @ Tire Rack)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Alex @ Tire Rack* »_We've got 15's for the GLI in steel - $44 ea.
Call me to order
Alex

what about the 2004.5-2005 gli? they need 16" http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dubswede (May 21, 2006)

*Re: 06 Winter packages from Tirerack! (groverone)*

no steelies? that sucks. I'd think tirerack would stock the hell out of those each winter. bummer


----------



## clklop1 (Jul 20, 2003)

*Re: 06 Winter packages from Tirerack! (Alex @ Tire Rack)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Alex @ Tire Rack* »_We've got 15's for the GLI in steel - $44 ea.
Call me to order
Alex

Alex, i don't think 15" steelies will clear the brakes on a GLI, will they?
Even the stock spare is a 16".


----------



## whatnxt (Mar 15, 2006)

*Re: 06 Winter packages from Tirerack! (Alex @ Tire Rack)*

Alex,
Can you comment on the performance difference between the new Dunlop 3D and the old M3? I have a set of the M3's that I need to replace and can find no information on this tire.
Thank you.


----------



## kungfoojesus (Jan 10, 2005)

A few 15's can clear them but we're talking CLOSE.


----------



## AS3 (Oct 26, 2006)

*Re: 06 Winter packages from Tirerack! (Alex @ Tire Rack)*

Looking to buy a set of wheels/tires for my '07 GTI 4dr. TPMS sensors are not yet available, according to your website (as of 11-04-06), any idea about an ETA?
Thanks.


----------



## Alex @ Tire Rack (May 3, 2005)

*Re: 06 Winter packages from Tirerack! (AS3)*

I have limited supply right now, $116 ea
Alex


----------



## dcomiskey (Mar 13, 2002)

*Re: 06 Winter packages from Tirerack! (Alex @ Tire Rack)*

Alex, Question for you.
I have a set of 205/55R-16s currently for my GTI. I am buying a MazdaSpeed3 in two weeks. I checked your site and see the RECOMMENDED winter tire size is 215/55-16. 
The guy said my tires *should* be ok, but the diameter was a little shorter than you recommend. Will my tires still fit on the steelie rims you sell for the MS3? I really don't want to buy new tires all over, since the ones I have now are practically brand new. Thanks!


----------



## Alex @ Tire Rack (May 3, 2005)

*Re: 06 Winter packages from Tirerack! (dcomiskey)*

they will fit, you just need to add a few extra PSI to be safe
Alex


----------



## bani (Aug 30, 2006)

16's are REALLY tight for a speed3. The front caliper clearance to the rims is about 3/16" but the clearance to any tire balancing weights inside the rim is about a sheet of paper. No kidding.
how do I know this...?


_Modified by bani at 3:21 AM 12-1-2006_


----------



## BoldWorks (Jun 28, 2005)

*Re: 06 Winter packages from Tirerack! (Alex @ Tire Rack)*

I guess no one makes 17" steelies for 07 4Motion Wagon


----------



## ras1963 (Apr 21, 2005)

*Re: 06 Winter packages from Tirerack! (Alex @ Tire Rack)*

Can you get 15x 6.5 steel rims for a corrado g60? if so, at what price?


----------



## pa'spassat (Jan 23, 2006)

Alex, i just purchased 4 blizzak revo1s with 4 steelies (195/65/15) i made the switch from the Ws-50s, can you assure me that the Revo1s are more advanced and better in snow/ice aspects.. the sales rep i ordered from convinced me to switch. I had my mind set on the WS-50s, but anyways i got them today and they look pretty good. they just seem less blocky.. have they been popular amongst Tirerack shoppers?


----------



## mrejda (Jan 1, 2001)

*Re: (pa'spassat)*

Alex, I'm trying to throw a last minute christmas gift together for my girlfriend. She has an 02 Mitsu Galant and realitively new tires on 15" steelies. Sadly she has lost all but one of her hubcaps and is pretty embarrased. 
If there are any 15" 5x114.3 wheels you'd consider doing a deal on shipped to NJ I would be very interested. The site has a special on 15x6 Sport Edition E2's for $79 - can we do better?
PM or email mrejda at hotmail 
Thanks







http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif


----------



## Alex @ Tire Rack (May 3, 2005)

*Re: (bani)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bani* »_The front caliper clearance to the rims is about 3/16" 
how do I know this...?

Our working minimum is 3mm, and you have 4.75 mm.
Alex


----------



## Alex @ Tire Rack (May 3, 2005)

*Re: 06 Winter packages from Tirerack! (BoldWorks)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BoldWorks* »_I guess no one makes 17" steelies for 07 4Motion Wagon

Alloy only, sorry
Alex


----------



## Alex @ Tire Rack (May 3, 2005)

*Re: 06 Winter packages from Tirerack! (ras1963)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ras1963* »_Can you get 15x 6.5 steel rims for a corrado g60? if so, at what price?

Only 15x6 $39 ea
Call me to order
Alex


----------



## Alex @ Tire Rack (May 3, 2005)

*Re: (pa'spassat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pa’spassat* »_can you assure me that the Revo1s are more advanced and better in snow/ice aspects.. the sales rep i ordered from convinced me to switch. .. have they been popular amongst Tirerack shoppers?

Revo 1 is the newest evolution primarily focused on packed snow and icy conditions. It is a step up and forward based on wet and dry braking distances. Very popular concidering its about a year old with over 500,000 miles reported back on and its #1 








above was overall sumation of our most recent Revo 1 test.
Alex 


_Modified by Alex @ Tire Rack at 12:09 PM 12-19-2006_


----------



## Alex @ Tire Rack (May 3, 2005)

*Re: (mrejda)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mrejda* »_The site has a special on 15x6 Sport Edition E2's for $79 - can we do better?

Those are the best choices available based on price today, However must mention our pricing is firm on them. 
email sent
Alex



_Modified by Alex @ Tire Rack at 2:20 PM 12-19-2006_


----------



## Alex @ Tire Rack (May 3, 2005)

*Re: 06 Winter packages from Tirerack! (groverone)*


_Quote, originally posted by *groverone* »_what about the 2004.5-2005 gli? they need 16" http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

agreed, starting @ $91 ea
Alex


----------



## Alex @ Tire Rack (May 3, 2005)

*Re: 06 Winter packages from Tirerack! (whatnxt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *whatnxt* »_Can you comment on the performance difference between the new Dunlop 3D and the old M3? 

3D is a revision of the M3, offering better dry road stability. the 3 dimentional sipes (3D) 
interlock when cornering forcer are presented giving more precise dry road handling. While in a straight line the sipes are comming open and offeering addional biting edges.
Alex 


_Modified by Alex @ Tire Rack at 2:27 PM 12-19-2006_


----------



## stevehecht (Jun 7, 2006)

*Re: 06 Winter packages from Tirerack! (Alex @ Tire Rack)*

[Sorry, I started a new thread with this, didn't notice TireRack was already here!]
I recently bought a set of Micheline Pilot Alpin PA2 winter tires (205/60-16) from Tire Rack.com and didn't buy the Tire&Wheel Package because I figured I could get used or take-off wheels elsewhere for less money (Tire Rack has very few take-offs for sale I was told, and none for my 2007 Accord V6). Lo and behold I discover that used or take-off Honda wheels are almost impossible to find ANYWHERE. I looked high and low locally and all over the country on the internet and only came up with two bids for four wheel sets. One was $80/wheel for steel and the other $77 for ??? (haven't called back yet).
Tire Rack claims that fitting wheels to tires and specific cars is not a simple matter. I quote from their website as to the various factors involved:
"Bolt Pattern - Not as simple as 4-lug vs. 5-lug. There are currently 17 different 4- to 5-lug bolt lug patterns as well as 6- to 8- lug for light truck/SUV.
Centerbore - The wheel must, in most cases, fit the hub of the vehicle precisely, either as a direct fit or with the use of a centering ring.
Hub Interference - Many vehicles have additional items on the mounting surface area that must be considered for wheel applications, these include locating pins and rotor mounting hardware.
Load Capacity - The wheel must have enough load capacity when compared to the gross axle weight rating of the vehicle.
Lug Hardware - By either supplying lug hardware or using the Original Equipment hardware the wheel must be securely fastened to the vehicle.
Suspension Components - The wheel must clear and not interfere with any of the suspension components and their operation on the vehicle."
If it's true that it's not simply a matter of finding a 16x6.5 5-lug wheel that will fit the Michelins and my Accord (as Tire Rack says), why would anybody ever buy a used wheel from a salvage yard or anyone else? Should I just bite the bullet and buy new replacement wheels from Tire Rack and pay full freight to play it safe?


----------



## swingwing205 (Jun 13, 2001)

*Re: 06 Winter packages from Tirerack! (ras1963)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ras1963* »_Can you get 15x 6.5 steel rims for a corrado g60? if so, at what price?

Alex, I know you've already commented on this, that you can get the steel wheels for G60's, 15 x 6.0, $39 each. But I'd like to know if these are the factory type wheels, VW part # 357 601 025m? 
What kind of price would shipping run on 2 complete sets of these to 37912? Please let me know via IM, because I'm definitely wanting a set of steelies for the winter! I also have a car I want to run steelies on all year long, hence the reason I've asked about 2 complete sets...


_Modified by swingwing205 at 1:00 PM 1-17-2007_


----------



## Alex @ Tire Rack (May 3, 2005)

*Re: 06 Winter packages from Tirerack! (swingwing205)*


_Quote, originally posted by *swingwing205* »_But I'd like to know if these are the factory type wheels, VW part # 357 601 025m? 

They are aftermarket steel we have made for alot less $.
Alex


----------



## bani (Aug 30, 2006)

*Re: 06 Winter packages from Tirerack! (stevehecht)*


_Quote, originally posted by *stevehecht* »_Should I just bite the bullet and buy new replacement wheels from Tire Rack and pay full freight to play it safe?

yes.


----------



## f1forkvr6 (Jun 10, 2002)

It's approaching spring/summer 2007 ... is there a need to keep this stickied?


----------



## Alex @ Tire Rack (May 3, 2005)

*Re: (f1forkvr6)*

umm... I can't use any moderation tools / unstick anthing. I have to "ask" 
So I will, for you!
Alex


----------

